# How many pigeons



## Robert123456 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi I'm wondering how many pigeons I can house in a 2.5 by 3.5 by 3 ft cage/coop?


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

I would say 2 if the are a pair. Maybe a couple more if they are all hens and they are flown. I would never put more than one male in a space that small.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

yes like zippy say just two


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that is not a very big space for pigeons to live in, I have seen nest boxes that size. for temp housing it would be fine for a pair perhaps, but not long term IMO.


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

^^^ yup some/most of my breeding boxes are 48x18x18... ppl seem to forget that once they actually have babies and the babies are a few weeks old the parents make a new nest before the first babies are weaned. 

Meaning. Two parents +two nests+four babies.... I guess I spoil my birds but my smallest breeding cage is 36x18x18 and thats just cuz I had a space issue. Jmo


----------

